# modelo 720 mess



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I have talked to a few of accountants about filing my first modelo 720 and, once we get into the details of my financials (I have retirement accounts, annuities, and a family run lending & rental property business, etc) it becomes clear that they aren't totally sure how to handle it.

It is yet another situation where I am having trouble finding professionals who completely understand the Spanish laws I am hiring them to navigate, complicated by the fact that most of my assets are in the US. Of course, the fees for errors on the 720 are ridiculously high. 

Can anyone recommend an accountant or someone who can file my modelo 720? Preferably someone who has experience with American expats? Or could I hire a gestor to find me an accountant? Or is there a wesbite, with really, really detailed information?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This link is a long shot, however they gave us good advice at the Tenerife branch. Thay have offices in Barcelona

https://www.blevinsfranks.com/ContactUs?ID=53&gclid=CISmr4-5gcsCFcYcGwodk_EEiQ


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Skip O. Here's a thread with a lot of information:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...354-what-information-needed-modelo-720-a.html

If you have any other questions, you can ask here. I don't have a particular recommendation since I'm not in your area.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I have just started to use this gestor to sort my 720, so far so good, although my situation is probably simpler than yours -

> > Helena Martín Mariño
> > 
> > 
> > Gestor Admvo Col Nº2092
> > 
> > 
> > TRAFALGAR 36 LOCAL IZQDO
> > 
> > 
> > 08010 Barcelona
> > 
> > 
> > Tel 932681836
> > 
> > 
> > Fax 932684667
> > 
> > 
> > http://www.martinmarino.com


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Unfortunately Blevins Franks does not handle modelo 720s. I'm open to anyone in a Spain at this point. 

Of all the professionals I have talked to, NONE of them agree on how to handle my details.


----------



## Salonica (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a great "gestor" near Madrid who has done my 720 (and my children's as well as our American and Spanish tax returns) Very capable. I highly recommend him. 
I can give you his details via pm if you want.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

skip o said:


> Unfortunately Blevins Franks does not handle modelo 720s. I'm open to anyone in a Spain at this point.
> 
> Of all the professionals I have talked to, NONE of them agree on how to handle my details.


Did you read the thread I linked for you? Did you read Helenameva's personal recommendation for a gestor in the city you live? Your post reads like you only read Hepa's recommendation. Or do you just want to vent?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

skip o said:


> Unfortunately Blevins Franks does not handle modelo 720s. I'm open to anyone in a Spain at this point.
> 
> Of all the professionals I have talked to, NONE of them agree on how to handle my details.


They helped and advised us with our returns, however we are in the Canary Islands, life is somewhat different here.


----------



## icaru (Dec 12, 2012)

*Embassy list of tax accountants*

From the US Embassy, Madrid- they will give you a list. I contacted Antonio.

NML Consultores (Antonio Rodríguez)
Travesía las Cañas 2, Madrid 28043, Spain
Tel: +34 915 194 392
Fax: +34 915 965 566
Web: www.nmlconsultores.com; 
US Tax Consulting – Securing your future 
E-mail: [email protected]
[email protected]


----------

